# Layout Plan Scale Question



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi
I have a track plan that does not have the scale marked on it. It's a plan that was drawn some time ago by a company called RailPlan from Baltimore, MD and never built by a friend of mine. I was told it was for HO scale, but I'm not getting the numbers right. All it has is a 6 inch legend that measures out to 1 1/2 inch = 1 foot. 

The actual footage is 17 feet x 16 feet according to the legend. How can I determine what scale this was drawn in? I want to convert this to an O scale plan, but I don't know if it will fit my space, until I can determine what scale it was originally drawn in. 

Any engineers out there who can lend a mathematical hand?

Thank You


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

From NMRA:
http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/pdf/S-1.2 2009.07.pdf

HO = 87.1:1
O = 48:1

O is larger then HO by (87.1/48) = 1.8146
If your drawing is 1.5in = 1 foot for HO scale then for O scale 1.5in = 1.8146 feet.
So if the plans are for a 17 feet x 16 feet layout in HO then in
O scale this will be: 30.85 ft x 29.03 ft.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Patrick1544 said:


> I have a track plan that does not have the scale marked on it...All it has is a 6 inch legend that measures out to 1 1/2 inch = 1 foot...How can I determine what scale this was drawn in?..


I...do not understand. You have a scale, 1½=12. 

Your room is the same size? The layout works with the room layout, doors and closets and such?

What is your minimum radius? Lets assume you use O36, grab your 99¢ protractor and draw a 4½" circle. Cut it out. Fold it in half. Fold that half in half again. This is your O36 gauge, scaled to 1½. Now you can gauge whether you will fit or not.

HTH


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

waltr said:


> O is larger then HO by (87.1/48) = 1.8146
> If your drawing is 1.5in = 1 foot for HO scale then for O scale 1.5in = 1.8146 feet.
> So if the plans are for a 17 feet x 16 feet layout in HO then in
> O scale this will be: 30.85 ft x 29.03 ft.


This really only matters if you are extrapolating precisely as drawn. That'd be one extravagant space!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

HTH

My available room size is 19 x 15. I'm trying to see if I can get this plan to fit in O scale dimensions. It is not looking like it will. The plan minimum radius is 26". That would be approximately an 054 in O scale?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Patrick1544 said:


> HTH
> 
> My available room size is 19 x 15. I'm trying to see if I can get this plan to fit in O scale dimensions. It is not looking like it will. The plan minimum radius is 26". That would be approximately an 054 in O scale?


What you want is an approximation of the layout. Every layout is an approximation because we don't have the physical space to lay the literal miles between stations.

I wouldn't worry then about extrapolating what the plan is actually calling out in HO. Take the parts that you like and marry those to your room and radius limitations. 

As an example I started with the famous and infamous Timboy's layout (now former layout) and shrunk it down to fit my room. Because of that reduction it was difficult to have the dramatic elevations without the trains looking ridiculous, so there is a scant 5" change in levels, and some re-working to accommodate some hidden trackage.

In the end it'll be Timboy inspired but wholly mine.

I *H*ope *T*hat *H*elps.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks 'New. Guy ' and 'Waltr'. Good advice. I'll try to pick the ' best' parts I like and meld them one to another and come up with a unique plan. Waltr thanks for the basic calculations. Clears up some questions.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree with New Guy. One other thought is that it is your layout, so you can make it represent whatever you want it to be, real or not. Many modelers have layouts that are totally fictitious, including locomotive and rolling stock liveries. If anyone is critical of your layout, then don't invite them back. Yeah, there are rivet counters out there. They are welcome to their opinions, but not yours.


----------

